# Apache single proccess mode not in v2?

## pharoh

Hi all,

  I am trying to debug an apache2 instance but I used to use apache/httpd -X and then it would run as one thread without having to muck with the MPM/configs.  is this gone in apache 2?

Server version: Apache/2.2.17

Architecture:   32-bit

Server MPM:     Prefork

  threaded:     no

    forked:     yes (variable process count)

thanks in advance!

----------

